# Jumping 6.5 mo old



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

No replies? Six months can be so tough. 

Casper thinks (thought) that the landing at the top of the stairs was a playroom. So I taught him to stop and stay at the top of the stairs. I would put him in a sit at the top, walk down, and then release him.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

My 1 year old started jumping recently. What worked for me was we kept a leash on her and when she jumped we would take the leash and give a quick pop down towards the floor. She eventually understood that jumping is not okay. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Molly1090 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! I will start keeping a leash on him and working on sitting in danger areas. Any advice for the exuberant running into and over the toddler? When he's excited he doesn't care what's in his way. Just mows it over!


----------



## golfgal (Dec 31, 2013)

can't speak to the toddler issue but Rosco had to learn 'wait' and settle down pdq so perhaps that might help. rosco's a service dog in training so has to get things faster. didn't use to jump up on people and then he hit six months old and decided it would be fun. Took constantly correcting with 'off' and now at 11 mths its rare versus habitual. interestingly enough he won't put his feet up on anything such as chairs, table, counter, etc so he does know not to put his feet on anything. I thinking the jumping on people is more cuz they're taller than he can reach and wants to give kisses. there were days though when I was holding onto his collar to keep him off people. perhaps try keeping him leashed until he knows to not knock over people in the house. make him stay on bed if toddler in same area with him?


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

I found "wait" to be a very effective command with Brody's uber excited jumping up. It has a much harder ring to it than stay, because of the "T" at the end, so it can be drawn out, as in when teaching them not to pick up a treat, or said VERY sharply and urgently when necessary.
I had to fix his jumping on me quickly before I had an op, so worked hard on this.
Initially it was the flat of my hand towards him when he's going to jump, and a firm NO! Then SIT...WAIT...and reward.
I also taught him "GENTLY" when taking treats, as he was a grabber. Closed my hand and wouldn't open it till he calmed down and took it gently. 
Now he knows "gently" means to generally be careful. 
My old dog is a bit unsteady and Brody was very boisterous around him, so I use NO!...WAIT..GENTLY and he calms down. Hopefully this might work with the toddlers too.


----------



## rigas (Feb 4, 2014)

mine dog do it too.but the problem is that she barks when i leave her and when we play she opens her mouth and trying to bite.why??i dont want her to buy but i dont know what to do to stop her plz help

she is 2 month old

:uhoh:


----------



## Elsa (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi Rigas, you really need to start your own thread about this.
It's perfectly normal for a 2 month old golden to bite, and to not want to be left alone.
She's been taken away from her mother and all her littermates. Normally she'd play with them, which means biting as part of play. They learn through this that biting hard is unacceptable, either by their littermates squealing and moving away, or their mother reprimanding them.

You'll get lots of advice on different ways to deal with it. My Brody was exactly the same, we used to say OUCH! and give him a chewable toy instead. We'd stop playing with him or put him in his crate for time out if he didn't stop.
Teaching her to take treats gently may help.
It takes time but they DO grow out of it. 
Forgive me, but you urgently need to read up as much as you can about looking after Golden Retriever puppies.
Start here with this search for "Puppy Biting": http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=5912522

Good luck...it will get better!


----------



## rigas (Feb 4, 2014)

thanks!!! i gooing to read it


----------



## Golden willow (Dec 20, 2012)

Hello Molly

My GR used to jump as a pup until I trained her not to using this video in dogmantics website.
It took only a few sessions with her and she picked it up very well and since then she has never ever jumped on anyone. 
I consider my GR to be hyper and gets over excited but still she never jumps

Good luck 
https://dogmantics.com/2010/04/16/dog-training-how-to-stop-jumping-up-clicker-dog-training/


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Try giving an incompatible alternative behavior you practice in a different situation until it is rock solid- like a "down" command or a "sit" command. You can quietly and neutrally step on the lead if you do keep one on more often, so jumping isnt a choice but you are not giving a correction with your hands. If you get a sit(or down if that is the default you want when greeting), reward that with enthusiasm, if you get a stand, ignore it. See if you can get people to come and shake hands with you while you step on the leash, ready to reward, reward reward any offering of sit/down behavior.


----------

